# What do ya think? Nubian doe



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Need comments on my babe , Madison
So, what do ya think?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Hideously ugly, I don't know how you tolerate looking at her... Send her to me immediately and I will save you so much trauma.
:ROFL:  just kidding she is adorable.


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

I know absolutely nothing about Nubians, but that is a gorgeous goat!!! I love her!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> Hideously ugly, I don't know how you tolerate looking at her... Send her to me immediately and I will save you so much trauma.
> :ROFL:  just kidding she is adorable.


Lol very funny  I was starting get offended until I reached the end lol


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I really like the black ones with frosted ears the only coloration I like better is the black with brown points/ face stripes and frosted ears.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very pretty girl!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well , she's bred to this buck for end of may kidding, little ways away !


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

see you can't go wrong there! My girl is due beginning of may so the wait begins.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Here's her full sister, any resemblance ? 
Lol


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

And half brother ( a wether )


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Very pretty

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Very cute little lady. 

Though I gotta say, when I first saw her tail I thought "oh my, bad fish tail". Then I realized it's just a white tip on it!! :doh::laugh:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

All three are very nice looking goats! ( and I've never owned a Nub!)


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

CritterCarnival said:


> Very cute little lady.
> 
> Though I gotta say, when I first saw her tail I thought "oh my, bad fish tail". Then I realized it's just a white tip on it!! :doh::laugh:


She better not !!! She gets all the copper she wants in her free choice mineral!


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a doe that I bought last spring that looks just like her without the white belly though. She is beautiful, but we never seemed to click and she is my least favorite doe on the place. I hope she has a nice doe kid this year marked like that...


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Madison is very nice!
Pros:
-Well blended and well balanced
-pretty level topline
-Rump is a good angle, but could be a little better (IMO)
-Nice neck
-Good body

Hard to tell what her brisket is like.

Cons:
-Dip in the chine
-Front end could have a little more 'power'
-Something else, but ??

Very nice does and buck! Man, she looks like her sister!

Do you want thoughts on the other goats as well?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes yes!!! Any help at all would be fantastic !!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh, and Madison has nice legs on her.

Buck:
Kind of hard to critique him from the picture, but here's some thoughts on him.

Pros:
-Nice body, well blended
-Good brisket
-Nice legs
-Thick neck

Cons:
-Rump seems a little steep (Could just be the picture)
-Back legs seem a little posty

Madison's Sister:

Pros:
-I think she's got a pretty good brisket
-Good body-nice length
-Nice legs
-Nice topline

Cons:
-Rump a little steep
-But a little dip in the chine

Madison's 1/2 brother
The thing that immediately stands out is his 'rectangle-ness'. His legs are right under him, his topline is straight. 
Can't tell about his brisket. Nice markings!

Pros:
-Good topline
-Legs are straight under him
-Well blended
-Nice body

Cons:
-Steep rump
-Hind legs are a bit posty
-Neck a tad short


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Do you want a thorough critique on the first one? I could give one if you'd like, but it'd have to wait until tomorrow, sleep is calling me


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> Do you want a thorough critique on the first one? I could give one if you'd like, but it'd have to wait until tomorrow, sleep is calling me


Yes, that would be good


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

LLNkikos said:


> Oh, and Madison has nice legs on her.
> 
> Buck:
> Kind of hard to critique him from the picture, but here's some thoughts on him.
> ...


I will get a better pictures of the buck tomorrow


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice looking goats;-)


----------



## sonyak (Jan 4, 2014)

Beautiful is she pedigreed? I my Pedigreed black Nubian with a black blue eyed Nigerian and got a nice sized "Nugerian". She's due to kid I March by a registered Mini La Mancha...I prefer La Mancha ... they're quieter!


----------



## sonyak (Jan 4, 2014)

I meant I bred my Nugerian to...the mini La Mancha...etc


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

sonyak said:


> Beautiful is she pedigreed? I my Pedigreed black Nubian with a black blue eyed Nigerian and got a nice sized "Nugerian". She's due to kid I March by a registered Mini La Mancha...I prefer La Mancha ... they're quieter!


Yes, she is pedigreed , all pedigreed here except my goat Cookie and wethers


----------

